# infiniti g35



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i want to put stock g35 rims on altima 2.5 how do you guys think they'll look and also will they be a good fit on my car


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

wat happened to the IS 300 wheels?


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

they didn't fit the middle wasn't big enough to fit on the car properly. If i was to take a dremel and shave it a bit to make them fit it would wobble on the wheel balancing machine since the middle hole wouldnt be a perfect circle.


----------



## 3.5SE[5SPD] (Dec 5, 2007)

i had my stock 3.5SE rims and wheels stolen and used my friends 2005 G35X rims for awhile... they actually looked really nice.... i wish i had pics to show u.. if i can find it i'll upload


----------



## ankitp (Dec 24, 2007)

I've seen pictures, they look nice. They look especially nice when you get rid of the front wheel gap.


----------

